# mainframe training in india



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

sir
is there any training available for:
z/os covering the topics:

Large System Overview
TSO / ISPF
MVS
Job Control Language and Utilities
Virtual Storage Access Method (VSAM)
COBOL for mainframe
oracle Fundamentals & SQL
oracle Application Programming
Control System (s)
Case Study

in india?


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

[pump] ...........


----------

